# Perdido River Reports???



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Anyone got a Perdido River report? Going camping this weekend and wondering how the fishing is right now. Thanks!


----------



## 16BAMA (Mar 16, 2008)

Fished early Sunday morning down near the mouth - did not get a bite. Thought there might be some specs, reds, or stripers in the area. New to fishing this area - would like to go with someone who knows it better. Hope you havebetter luck when you go.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Ill be running bush hooks all weekend and throwing wigglers and a beetle spins for brem. hoping all this rain will help the cat fish bite. it usually does!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

ahaha, do you need any of them white wigglers guys that eat wood? I've got a bunch at moms from all the wood we split..They kinda look like magets but HUGE.


----------



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

I fish Perdido a lot. I have good luck with the white Zoom trick worm (weightless). When I fish the moving water I use a Rapala X-Rap, Bandit Mistake as well as a Chart/Blk Bandit crankbait. The 100 or 200 series models are good.If you toss any crankbait with some chartreuse you will probably catch something. My last trip I caught 4 reds and 3 bass off of the chart/blk Bandit.Here is a white Zoom trick worm victim.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the report! Not a big bass fisherman my self but i wont be mad if i hook one LOL. last time i went camping was 2 years ago and it was right after a good rain like the one we just had and we did really good on the bush hooks. thats the main thing im looking forward to. wigglers and beetle spins will just be to pass the time lol. thanks again for the report and pic!


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Good luck with the catfish.....maybe I'll see you up there Saturday.



:letsdrink


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

We fished last saturday and only caught 3, lizards and buzzbaits, we could almost get to the interstate but it was blocked, som1 went up there with a chainsaw and cleared a few out, it looked like one was starting pretty good down from the one right below the interstate. Maybe ill see you up there, what colors the tent?


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

We will be camping pretty much right across from the old hunting land boat ramp thats no longer in use. tanish colored tent and a gray 173sport Triton boat.


----------

